# Loperamide and dcyclomine



## hamidtbt (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi.I'm new to this site.I learn about IBS from your site.a have IBS-D for 24 years.I have 25 years old!!I have a question about Loperamide and dcyclomine.I want to know that can i take Loperamide and dcyclomine together?Is there any interaction between Loperamide and dcyclomine?thanks alot sorry for my english


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The drug interaction checker said that the main interaction is that an antispasmodic like dicyclomine and loperamide is they may be more constipation that you would see from either one by itself.So if you do both for the first time I'd cut back on the Loperamide dose at first and work back up to whatever you normally take to see if you need less than you used to.Some people may get a bit more drowsy on both than they would either one by itself.


----------

